

Ask YC: living in Bay Area dorms? - jdavid

I was wondering if anyone at YC has or knows about being able to get some cheep rent in some unused summer dorms at one of the colleges in the bay area?
======
aston
Check out San Jose State. I stayed there as an intern with Google. The place
is nice, albeit sort of out of the way depending on where you want to be. Not
sure if you could get similar rates as an individual, though.

------
kobs
I was in a similar situation until a couple of weeks ago. Westminster House at
UC Berkeley allows non-students to live there during the summer.

<http://www.westminsterhouse.org/>

